# Tipps und Tricks II



## Geraetefetischist (6. Februar 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie Ihr das seht, und ob ich mir jetzt vielleicht Ärger mit einem mod einhandele, aber einige Dinge hier finde ich nicht so gut.
Ganz besonders schlecht finde ich, das neuerdings die Nettiquette mit Füssen getreten wird.
Da wird eine ordentlich gestellte Frage z.B. gleich zweimal! mit unheimlicher Radikalität abgekanzelt.

Es ist mir dabei völlig egal, was welche Mitglieder in irgendwelchen anderen Foren veranstaltet haben. Es ist mir auch egal, ob irgendwer einen Wobbler Wabbler nennt, und wer anders sich drüber aufregt, solange man weiss um was es geht. Schliesslich nennen auch irgendwelche komischen Leute einen Döbel Aitel, oder einen Aland Nerfling. Die Tommys erdreisten sich sogar einen Katzenhai Dogfisch zu nennen.  Auch das jemand Brausepulver in seinen Teig Rührt find ich nicht schlimm. In dem Alter war mir in meiner Mutter Küche auch nix Heilig. Die Tommys locken Haie mit WD40 und wer ist eigentlich auf die bescheuerte Idee gekommen Taubenmist ins Stippfutter zu rühren?

Ich werde aber auch niemandem den Rücken stärken. 
Ich vertrete hier nur meine Meinung. Und die ist:

Wenn jemand eine Frage stellt, so gebietet es einem die Nettiquette in Foren, zumindest zu versuchen, eine vernünftige Antwort darauf zu geben! 

Und die Frage:


> Hi ich bin der Barsch und angle erst seit mitte 2002 und möchte mich aufs Hechtfischen vorbereiten und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könnt



Ist in meinen Augen mit einem Link und extrem viel Gelaber nicht beantwortet.

Sorry, aber das brannte mir irgendwie auf der Seele. Ich hab nämlich mal ne Jugendgruppe geleitet, und wenn ich da jeden, der mich mal A...loch genannt hat so dafür behandelt hätte. Ohne ihm eine 2. Chance einzuräumen, dann hätt ich die gesamte Jugendgruppe ausschliessen müssen. Habt Ihr in dem Alter keine Fehler gemacht?


Na ich werd mich auf jeden Fall jetzt mal an einer Beantwortung versuchen, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, das hier viele mehr ahnung vom Hechtangeln haben.

Also Hechte kann man grundsätzlich auf 2 Arten gut fangen. Mit der Spinnangel und mit Köderfisch. Um einen Hecht mit Köderfisch zu fangen, sollte man sehr grossen Wert auf die Platzwahl legen. Der Hecht mag versteckmöglichkeiten sehr gern. Das können überhängende Bäume, ein altes Bachbett, eine Erhebung im Gewässerboden ein Krautfeld oder ein Autoreifen sein. Dort in der nähe sollte man den Köder Platzieren. Ein Stahlvorfach ist dabei Pflicht, auch sollte das Gerät etwas Stabiler sein. Da halte ich eine 30er schnur für recht dünn. Ob man den Fisch nun mit Schwimmer oder auf Grund anbietet, hängt von den genauen Gegebenheiten ab. Auf jeden Fall sollten sehr scharfe Drillinge benutzt werden. Die Köderfischart sollte im Gewässer nach möglichkeit auch vorkommen. Und dann heists warten. Die meissten Jugendlichen haben meines wissens aber die Spinnangel bevorzugt. Weil Da mehr action ist. Auch kann man damit sehr grosse Gewässerstrecken absuchen, und ein Gewässer sehr gut Kennenlernen. Leider sind gerade am Anfang die Köderverluste sehr Hoch. Daher würde ich überhaupt keine teuren Wobbler  und Blinker kaufen (zumindes am Anfang), sondern mich mit günstigen Gummiködern eindecken. Ca. 5-10 Mittlere silberne Spinner ein Paar Wirbel und Vorfachmaterial vervollständigen die Ausrüstung. Statt Stahlvorfach geht zur not auch Kevlar. Das ist einfacher zu benutzen und billiger.

So, damit lass ichs erstmal gut sein, und hoffe, der ein oder andere überwindet sich die Tippsliste Fortzuführen.

Ach ja, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet hat nicht auf wichtigeres geachtet.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Da Barsch (6. Februar 2003)

Erstmal danke das ich eine zweite chanse von dir bekome.
Und zwei mal danke für die nüzlichen tips.

Barsch #h  #h  #h


----------



## Laky (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo
Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit das Spinnfischen mit den Köderfischangeln zu verbinden indem man mit den Köderfisch weite Strecken abfischt.Dazu muß der Köderfisch aber besonders befestigt werden.Da sollten sich aber die Hechtprofies hier im AB genauer zu äußern.

@Geraetefetischist  :m DANKE :m 

MFG
Laky


----------



## Borgon (6. Februar 2003)

Also gut Da Barsch,wenn deine Frage wirklich ernst gemeint war dann will ich mal was dazu schreiben.Eine andere,ziemlich in vergessenheit geratene Methode ist das &quot;Tunken&quot;.Damit kann man zum Beipiel Stellen abfischen,an denen der Einsatz von Wobblern oder Blinker zu sehr die Gefahr eines Abrisses birgt.Dazu benötigt man(von Land aus) eine ziemlich lange Rute.Der tote Köderfisch wird dabei am besten anhand zweier Drillinge fixiert(natürlich am Stahlvorfach),und zwar so,dass er mit dem Kopf nach unten hängt.Dann wird er an der Stelle,wo man den Hecht vermutet(zum Beispiel einem übers Wasser ragenden Strauch oder einen im Wasser liegenden Baum)einfach immer wieder senkrecht getunkt,natürlich dabei komplett unter Wasser.Die Geschwindigkeit kann man beliebig variieren.Besonders empfehlenswert sind natürlich Stellen,an denen man den Hecht unmittelbar rauben sieht(Man erkennt dies am Plätschern an der Oberfläche bzw.an auseinanderspritzenden Fischen)Ich habe jetzt leider kein Bild zur Hand,aber diese Methode funktioniert wirklich! #h


----------



## Guen (6. Februar 2003)

Ich sage mal was zum Spinnfischen  !

Gummifische, Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler sind natürlich immer gut .Ich möchte aber hier mal auf das Drachkovitch-System und das Wikam-Schleppsystem(auch zum Werfen)aufmerksam machen.Ein toter Köderfisch an einem dieser Systeme ist überall einen Versuch wert  !

Gummi für Hecht : Mein Favorit sind grosse Twister am Drachkovitch-System ,etwas Rot ist farblich nie verkehrt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## angeltreff (7. Februar 2003)

So mancher Hecht ist bei mir auch schon im Kescher gelandet. Meine Erfahrungen sind, dass die Köder &quot;laut&quot; sein müssen. 
Also Wobbler mit Rasseln oder Doppelblattspinner. Insbesondere die Doppelblattspinner machen unter Wasser einen recht großen Rabatz in Form einer Druckwelle.

Und das Hechtangeln erfordert viel Bewegung. Hechte sind Standortfische, die ein bestimmtes Revier haben. Das musst Du suchen. Und das geht nur, indem Du eine große Fläche abfischst. Ansitzangeln mag auf Zander gehen, bei Hecht wirst Du nur Zufallsfänge machen.


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Februar 2003)

Eine gute Methode ist auch wenn schön der Wind weht mit Segelpose den Köfi schön ein paar meter vom Ufer entlangtreiben lassen. Köfi so anködern das er schön waagerecht hängt. Wenn der Wind passt kann man riesige gebiete abfischen. Der Hecht ist ein richtiger Faulsack den mußt den Köder direkt vors Maul geben, besonders die Großen rauben meist nur in einem ganz kleinen gebiet.


----------



## til (7. Februar 2003)

Einem Anfänger würd ich Empfehlen einen grossen Spinner als Köder zu nehmen. Z.B. Mepps Aglia 5, wenns sehr flach ist einen Mepps Lusox 3 ohne Bleikopf.
Und dann suchen suchen suchen. Keine Köderwechsel, keine 5 Würfe an den versunkenen Baum, sondern wirklich Strecke machen. Ein hungriger Hecht schwimmt locker 2-3 Meter zum Köder, also jeder Wurf deckt ein gut 5 Meter breites Band im Wasser ab. Macht keinen Sinn, seine Würfe im 10cm Abstand zu setzen, zu langsam. 4-5 Meter sind richtig. Fächerwürfe machen deshalb auch nur Sinn, wenns nicht ander geht (wenige zugänglich stellen am Ufer). Optimal sind Würfe die paralell zueinnander laufen.
Wenn jetzt der Köder noch in der richtigen Tief läuft und die Würfe nah an Hindernisse (oder ans gegenüberliegende Ufer) gehen, lässt der Hecht nicht lange auf sich warten.


----------



## schroe (7. Februar 2003)

Hi,
Faustregel: in der warmen Jahreszeit kleinere Köder mit lebhaftem Spiel, ufernah am Bewuchs und in den oberen Schichten suchen. Der Hecht wandert wenig und greift aus dem Unterstand an. Früh morgens und Abends angeln gehen.
In der kalten Jahreszeit, große Köder, langsamer und tief geführt, Löcher und Unterstände suchen, andere auch Freiwasserstellen nicht auslassen, der Hecht sucht seine Beute und &quot;wandert&quot;. Ganztags angeln gehen.

Zu Anfang Allround-Köder verwenden die keine großen Ansprüche an die Führung oder die werferischen Fähigkeiten stellen.
Der FZ, 22g (Cora Z) sei hier genannt. Spielt verführerisch bei langsamen und schnellem Einzug, kann flach aber auch tief geführt werden und läßt sich mit allen Spinnruten akzeptabel werfen. Selbst über den Gewässergrund geschlürt oder gepilkt ist er erfolgreich. Der FZ verdrallt deine Schnur nicht sonderlich und erfordert keine Kenntnis vom Zusammenspiel der Ködergröße zu Ködergewicht. Farbe: erstmal egal, fangen alle.

Immer auch und gerade dort fischen wo die Kollegen nicht angeln (weil sie den Gewässerabschnitt nicht erreichen oder zu bequem sind ihn zu erreichen). Der Hecht wird mit zunehmendem Befischungsdruck vorsichtiger und zieht sich gern in &quot;ruhigere&quot; Gebiete zurück. Die Fische an leicht zu beangelnden Stellen, befnden sich meist bereits in den Truhen der Mitangler. Watstiefel können hier behilflich sein und sind nicht unbedingt teuer.

Kescher und Lösezange nicht vergessen, geht zwar auch ohne gut, kann aber bei Fehlern schmerzhaft werden.

Das wichtigste Kriterium ist, sich zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz aufzuhalten. Dazu mußt du das Gewässer kennen lernen. Geh viel Blinkern, konzentrier dich auf die Zeit die der Köder bis zum Grund benötigt und &quot;speichere&quot; Untiefen ab, merk dir die Stellen an denen du einen Köder durch einen &quot;Hänger&quot; verloren hast (potentielle Hotspots für Hecht, Zander u. Barsch). Wenn du Erfolg hattest, notier dir Datum, Uhrzeit, Wetterlage und Fangplatz. 

Zu guter Letzt, Hechte halten sich nicht an Faustregeln. Wenn du eine Grundstruktur für das Hechtangeln gefunden hast, lohnt es sich immer mal etwas anderes auszuprobieren. Die absurdeste Kombination kann immer die gerade Richtige sein.


----------



## feederangler (7. Februar 2003)

@ Geraetefetischist
 :m 
Gute ehrliche Meinung!
 #g


----------



## Hummer (7. Februar 2003)

> Wenn jemand eine Frage stellt, so gebietet es einem die Nettiquette in Foren, zumindest zu versuchen, eine vernünftige Antwort darauf zu geben!



Das sehe ich auch so und habe es auch immer praktiziert. 



> So, ihr Spackoköpfe,
> Hier könnt ihr mir nicht ergern. Hier stehen alle hinter mir!
> Und nochmal damit ihrs endlich wisst, verpisst euch hier
> @alle anderen:
> Danke das ihr zu mir haltet. Diese Ärsche haben schonmal versucht mich vertig zu machen. Aber hier ist jetzt Da Barschs Revier



Das bei solchen Postings dem einem oder anderen der Hut hoch geht, verstehe ich auch. 

Wer versucht, das Anglerboard für so einen Quatsch zu instrumentalisieren, darf sich über Ablehnung nicht wundern.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## posengucker (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Möchte hier noch kurz auf den Stör in Österreich eingehen.

Laut Kollegen aus meinem Verein werden dir in Österreich derzeit zum Besatz der Stör (wahrscheinlich Sterlet) nachgeschmissen. Werden zu echten Schleuderpreisen angeboten.

Grüße
Posengucker

P.S.: Tut ganz schön weh, wenn dich so ein Stör trifft  :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Februar 2003)

Moin. 
@ Hummer
Die von Dir bemängelte Ausdrucksweise missbillige ich natürlich auch. Aber für den Konsens, das da jemand nämlich seine Genugtuung darüber äussert, das andere mit Ihren Denunziierungsversuchen im AB vor die Wand gelaufen sind, habe ich durchaus verständnis.

Für andere Schoten, die in denselben Threads gelaufen sind habe ich hingegen kein verständnis. Anscheinend ist es Tatsächlich Volkssport geworden, auf am Boden liegende noch Nachzutreten. Was soll Herumreiten auf Rechtschreibfehlern oder das Lustigmachen über Brause als Futterzusatz. Siehe meine Ausführung Oben.

Und das man neuerdings auch bei 12jährigen auf Perfektes benehmen Achtet ist mir auch Fremd.

Ach so. hier in NRW wirbt auch jeder noch so Popelige Forellenpuff mit Störbesatz.

Und für alle, die immer noch befürchten, das sich jetzt irgendjemand im Stillen Kämmerlein über sie lustig macht. Ich seh das So: Was störts die Eiche, wenn die Sau sich an ihr scheuert.

Weiterhin glaube ich nicht, das jemand sich die Mühe macht, eine Angelseite zu erstellen, nur um andere zu verarschen.


Und dieser Thread driftet mir schon wieder zu sehr vom Ursprungsthema ab. Wär schön, Wenn diese Grundsatzdiskussion woanders Stattfindet, und wir die zwei Vorpostings ebenso wie dieses wieder Löschen könnten. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## masch1 (9. Februar 2003)

@ Geraetefetischist
#6 #6 #6


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2003)

> auf Perfektes benehmen



bei den Beiträgen die er losgelassen hat obwohl ich ihn fast angebettelt hab höflich zu bleiben ist &quot;perfekt&quot; Lichtjahre entfernt...


----------



## Hummer (9. Februar 2003)

> Weiterhin glaube ich nicht, das jemand sich die Mühe macht, eine Angelseite zu erstellen, nur um andere zu verarschen.



Es gab hier sogar jemanden, der eine komplette Identität &quot;erstellt&quot; hat, um uns zu verarschen. Sutto.

Außerdem gibt es im Netz unzählige Seiten, die nur erstellt wurden, um andere zu verarschen.

Warum schneidest Du dieses Thema in diesem thread an, wenn Du es anschließend wieder gelöscht haben willst?

Warten wir doch einfach mal ab, wie sich die Sache mit dem Barsch entwickelt.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Guen (9. Februar 2003)

Gut sollen im Sommer auch Jerkbaits sein ,die Du an der Oberfläche anbietest  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2003)

Hummer du sprichst mir aus der Seele #6


----------



## neu-hier (7. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks II*

Hey Liebe Anglerboard user =)
ich hätte da mal folgende frage
Ich bin ja noch net alt so lange im großen angler geschäft^^
das heißt nur immer auf forellen in den zuchtteichen mit opa und Vadders gewesen
und so langsam hab ich jetzt meine angelsachen erweitert.. auch für hecht
nunja...wir haben bei uns ein neuen Teich entdeckt da angeln auch nur 3-4 Leute... und letztens haben wir 3 hechte in einem revier räubern sehn...2 m vom ufer haben die sich die klein stieten geholt oder wie die heißen.Da soll richtig viel drin sein
wir haben alles probiert mit spinner ,wobbler aba nix gefangen =(
ich möchte euch ma bitten mit paar tipps zu geben...
der Teich ist recht flach zumindest auf der einen seite...
was währe also am besten bei den Kunstködern?


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks II*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Die Köderfischart sollte im Gewässer nach möglichkeit auch vorkommen.



Moin,

will dich nicht kritisieren.

Nur etwas anfügen. Kann dabei nur für mein Bundesland sprechen, hier ist es m.W nach sogar PFLICHT, daß der Köderfisch aus dem selben Gewässer entstammt. Aber das wirklich nur am Rande.


----------



## DonCamile (7. November 2007)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks II*

http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raubfischangeln.htm


----------

